# Bad Hormone Test Results



## El Gringo (Feb 25, 2016)

Well, shit... After doing some reading I took up the advice of using mdlabs to get a number on my testosterone levels. For quite sometime I've felt low energy, slow thinking throughout the day. My weight easily fluctuates as I have consistently gained 20 pounds then lost 20 pounds (takes about 10x the amount of time to take off). With how strict i am with my diet and exercise I have made very little progress in the past few years. I've also done a cycle in the past (4 years ago) that saw great results, but lost everything shortly after. With these reasons I was curious to see my test levels. 
The results that came back were low; testosterone 259 ng and estrogen 7.3 ng. LH and FSH are borderline as well. At age 25 I'm wondering what I do from here. I presume to go to a GP and show him my test results and he'll probably conduct a 2nd test? 

25 years old
6'0
172 lbs
bf% here's a picture



I look to be in pretty good shape for only producing 259 ng of test, but it seems like no matter how little a calorie surplus i do for a bulk, i only put on fat and no muscle.

here are my results


also some other things to do with protein came back high. any cause for concern with that? or is that due to low test?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 25, 2016)

That's a limited test imo. Creatinine isn't an issue really if you're doing intense lifting often..it just indicates a byproduct from muscle breakdown. So if you're lifting it can be high...but it can also indicate other issues. IDK about the MCV (mean corpuscular volume) of your blood..it can be high for a lot of reasons but it's basically high normal if u look at the reference range. So if doc isn't worried I wouldn't be. Your test is low, time to jump on some Test!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 25, 2016)

what was your PCT after your cycle ? You could try to restart your natural test before hand but other than that , yes , go talk to your doc about your levels and he will do a second blood test , do a lot of reading before you go talk to your doc about trt bc most doctors are pushing the bullshit gels or a once a month shot , neither route i personally would like to go. the very least you want him to give you a shot once a week or you do em at home once a week. ive done both the gel and the once a month shot and your levels will be like a roller coaster. A lot of Docs (like mine) dont know too much about trt so do yourself a favor and read all you can about test replacement and the half life of the hormone, it will benefit you and your doc and you should know all you can about it before you start throwing something new in your body. If you can afford it i would say go to an HRT (hormone replacement therapy) doc , they are pricey though and not usually covered by insurance. TRT is for life in most cases bro are you willing to stick yourself forever ?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 25, 2016)

You might very well have not recovered from your cycle, especially since you made it so young.
What was your cycle made of? Test only or any 19-nor? Did you PCT properly? Do you have your pre-cycle bloods?

Give us more info, if you didn't recover from your cycle you might try a restart before jumping onto TRT.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2016)

Go see the doc. He will offer basically two options. Clomid to try and restart or test.  Up to you.


----------



## El Gringo (Feb 26, 2016)

Luscious Lei said:


> You might very well have not recovered from your cycle, especially since you made it so young.
> What was your cycle made of? Test only or any 19-nor? Did you PCT properly? Do you have your pre-cycle bloods?
> 
> Give us more info, if you didn't recover from your cycle you might try a restart before jumping onto TRT.



The cycle was only 8 weeks. 500mg test 1-8 and Dbol 1-4. I had both nolva and clomid for PCT. I couldn't recall exactly what dosages i used for them or the timing of their use. It's been 4 years, if my test levels would have returned to a normal level, wouldn't they have done so on their own already? Being in Miami, there are a shit ton of HRT clinics around. you can tell just by the look of all the 65 year old grandpas strolling around looking like Zeus. Too expensive for me though. I'm sure there's a handful of practitioners out here that write out the big scripts, i just got to find em if I have to go this route.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 26, 2016)

El Gringo said:


> The cycle was only 8 weeks. 500mg test 1-8 and Dbol 1-4. I had both nolva and clomid for PCT. I couldn't recall exactly what dosages i used for them or the timing of their use. It's been 4 years, if my test levels would have returned to a normal level, wouldn't they have done so on their own already? Being in Miami, there are a shit ton of HRT clinics around. you can tell just by the look of all the 65 year old grandpas strolling around looking like Zeus. Too expensive for me though. I'm sure there's a handful of practitioners out here that write out the big scripts, i just got to find em if I have to go this route.



Well, any cycle can shut you down for good, especially when ran at young age.
However it was indeed a short and light cycle and it seems that you PCTed properly.

I would still try a restart before jumping onto TRT though, 25 is young to begin a life of pinning, if you're still stuck with low T after then go for it but at least give it a try.


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 14, 2016)

well it's been a while since that first Hormone Panel, and still haven't started some kind of treatment. ****, i hate doctors and the whole healthcare system. I went to my primary doctor not long after this thread i started and he tried assuring me that my test levels were fine and it was all in my head. He wasn't interested in seeing my Lab Corp results, but was willing to run his own blood work. It took 4-5 weeks to follow up with an appointment on the blood work and my Test levels were even lower @*148 ng/dL*. (although blood probably wasn't drawn until 10:30-11:am because i spent so much time waiting and talking to the Doctor). 

Now he was concerned and seemed unsure what to do. He was reading to himself the red print on the lab report (Men with clinically significant hypogonadal symptoms and testosterone values repeatedly less than 300 ng/dL may benefit from testosterone treatment...) He then said that it would be best to refer me to someone who specializes in this and referred me to a endocrinologist. For a simple referral, it took 4-5 weeks. I called after 10 days and they said they were working on it and should be mailed to me within a few days. I called probably another 5-6 times within the next couple weeks before they finally told me the doctor i was referred to over the phone. 

Now once i know which endocrinologist i can see based on my referral/insurance I find out the doctor has no openings within the next 12 weeks. Feeling hopeless, days after i scheduled my long awaited appointment, i call them, tell them i can't pull out that long of a wait and the secretary slips me in 6 weeks sooner.
Now once I finally see the Endo he sends me to get more bloodwork. Primarily the reason to test my Prolactin (to see if theres a tumor going on up there). Also tested was my FSH, LH, Total Test and Free Test. FSH (*1.2 MIU/mL*) and LH (*1.3 MIU/mL*) come back low, Prolactin (*5.6 ng/dL*) is normal (closer to the low end than high) and to my demise the testosterone comes back barely within range at *333 ng/dL*. 

I've just finished my second visit and the primary endo wasn't even there. it was another doctor who he works with and he was telling me i now have to get an MRI on my pituitary gland. I asked "why since my prolactin is well within range" and he said that my hormones are jumping around too much and it's abnormal, which could be cause by something (a tumor) blocking your pituitary). Apparently one day i could have a Prolactin reading of 5.6 and the next day it could quadruple to 20+. I call bullshit.
So now i gotta dread out another 3 weeks before i see whoever is going to be there next time. Plus, i have to take 2 more days off from work for the MRI and doctor visits and pay 2 more co-pays. $45 for each visit and i don't even know what type of damages an MRI screening is.

This second doctor said i'll have 2 treatment options (clomid or testosterone) he seemed to be shying away from testosterone. Meanwhile he's researching Clomid on his computer like it's a new word just added to his vocabulary. I asked him if he has any other patients on clomid and if they've had good results. He said he's had a few but not many. I immediately regretted once i left not asking for a clomid script so i can get on it already while i wait. I don't know if this second doctor would have wrote one anyways, since he didn't know much about it.

Are these guys trying to avoid me or really don't know much of what to do with hypogonadal patients?


----------

